# 1 Year



## the207life (Jan 24, 2015)

Just a quick introduction.

Grew up in southern Maine where I was around boats at a very young age.. began racing 420's and as I got older transitioned to working aboard lobster boats and owning a 22' Aquasport out of Portland, Maine. After high school I enlisted in the US Navy and after some time have decided to part ways. I'm currently coming up on the final year of my contract and will be headed down Daytona Beach to attend Embry Riddle. 

Looking at purchasing my first sailboat as a live-aboard instead of an apartment as I also plan on sailing as much as possible until school starts. My problem? Other than a couple rides on some friends boats and racing 420's my experience with sail is pretty slim. I am currently forward deployed and have led my watch team aboard a 600+ foot vessel through some of the worlds toughest strait transits but sailing a 30'-40' sailboat 10nm off the coast has me shaken. Looking to gain as much information as possible in the next year to try and keep as many mistakes at bay as possible.

Look forward to meeting you all.
Cheers.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

From Wikipedia:
"All first-year students live on campus with sophomores, juniors, and seniors. The campus has seven residence halls and one off-campus housing complex."
Well, you can rethink about that live-aboard thing for a year or two... on the other hand, while you are in the Residence Halls, you won't be paying Live-Aboard Berthing fees as well.
While on Campus, you are bound to meet many people with many boats between them, given the location. Just go, ask around, and you are bound to get wet.
Good luck.

¬Erindipity


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

207,

first of all, thank you for you service! I did 7 years USAF, got out in 88 so our new boy woukd have roots. Don't regret it.

As far as sailing goes, get the boat for the love, not for the room. There is so much that goes into a boat of that size, it would probably be a white albatross if you didn't love it. Especially in the fall when hurricane season started. 

I launch from Bug Light, sail Casco to Muscongus and all points and crevices between just about every weekend June thru September. Going out 10 miles is no more deadly than 5 miles. Your dead after a couple of hours in the water anyway.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

ER Daytona campus? What degree program are you interested in? If you're looking to become a pilot, you're going to need to be awfully flexible in where you are going to live. A boat could really tie you down and become a problem. I also wouldn't want to be pinned down to FL on a liveaboard during hurricane season. They haven't had landfall in some time, so they're due. As a student you can't really bug out. 

As for learning the boat, if you are competent to sail the 402, it wouldn't take much. But, you would need the time to get out and sail. Students don't get much time and many liveaboards junk up their boat to the point they can't leave the dock if they wanted to. Perhaps as likely to be an impediment to sailing is the constant need for maintenance, particularly if something expensive breaks. Will you have the dough to fix it?


----------

